# Architectural features you seem to always love?



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

*What are some architectural features that always stand out as attractive to you?*

...For me, I'd have to say when an old (stone) building with old-world detail has a glass face/shell added over top/ in front. I love the contrast and the way it pulls out every little stone/decorative/custom detail.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

The SHOPHOUSE window & associated plasterwork

A hybrid of various cultures, these are native to Singapore & the other Straits Settlements.

The variety is thrilling:


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

RafflesCity said:


> The SHOPHOUSE window & associated plasterwork
> 
> A hybrid of various cultures, these are native to Singapore & the other Straits Settlements.



Shophouses!!! Gotta love them! Styles from colonial styles to styles with Malay, Peranakan and Chinese influences, Art Deco and Modern styles. Finally Brutalist shophouses. Too bad shophouses are not built anymore, the newest being built in the 1970s.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=22791

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=226308

Really something very unique


----------



## AJW (Aug 21, 2005)

Height.


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

The windows. If it has no windows then it is ugly.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

This look of stone is something I always liked. I guess it has Gothic elements?


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

i always like the light blue glass on a building.. and i kno ill get shot for this but i like tall boxes


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Glassy Buildings. Whatever the colour of the glass is, it doesn't matter


----------



## CGII (Aug 13, 2006)

Big ass cornices and overhangs.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Industrial Brick Buildings
















(one of my all time fav building)

Medieval stone-wood combination with murals









Art Deco and Bauhaus styles


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

anything with a glass facade grabs my attention

and buildings with curved walls or edges also seem to grab my attention


----------



## Prestonian (Sep 11, 2002)

Grand Atria and staircases


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

I like steel on the windows of the facade especially over a blue glassy facade.

Here is an example; 2IFC.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Glassy black facade with gold fixtures:








Very Very reflective buildings and boxy, smooth glass towers


----------



## FlowFlow (Jun 19, 2006)

Atriums..


----------



## spyro (Dec 18, 2005)

columns!


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

..


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

glassy curves, and glassy buildings that lean out as the rise, or taper in as they rise. any corners that have acute angles.
and anything with exposed structural elements.
anything art deco in shape/style

but really i love pretty much all things lol.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Ramses said:


> Cool, the Pink Floyd factory :banana2:


THE factory - as I also always used to say... the story behind:

Animals was alsways my fav LP in the mid-80s. But I never knew what kind of factory it is and where the hell!!! Then I saw a small clip about London on TV and for a break of a second it passed by in a picutre... so - LONDON! But I was never there... In 86 we went for an exchange program to Canterbury with high school and then for 4 days to London - LONDON, where the FACTORY is - YEAH :banana: 

Driving into the city I didn't see it anywhere, didn't even know the name - nothing!  On the forth day I was laying around in Hyde Park with some friends and suddenly cought a glimpse of a chimney like that, went on a higher place to find out where it is - YES, in the south, I checked the map - must be Battersea. So I took a friend and rushed to the Tube to go to the closest station that seems to be there. And on the street we saw it in the distance - MY FACTORY!!!!

We were walking through the eery neighbourhood (hey 20 years ago!) and there it was: abandoned and magestic! We climed a fence and took a lot of pictures... it was one of the best day of my life!!!!!!!!

Logically later I learned everything about the building and I visited the area every time I was in London since then


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

..


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Arches


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Ramses said:


> ^Cool story. When i go to London this factory would be high on my list also.
> Tower Bridge, Big Ben, St Pauls Cathedral, Pink Floyd Factory, Trafalgar Square, etc...


Don't forget Abbey Road studios and especially the Museum of Natural History!!


----------



## Ataman (Nov 15, 2006)

turrets


























-Ataman


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Boxiness, clean lines:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> Industrial Brick Buildings


Me too! Which is why I think the Disterilly District in Toronto is one of the nicest places in the city.




















I also like glassy buildings and gargoyles on towers. (Old City Hall, Toronto)


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Roofs*


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Marca: this is amazing!!!! Looks like in Tampere. Absolutly have to visit it once


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

I adore Victorian buildings as well as industrial brick buildings. Of course all old stone and brick buildings are stunning but I also like well-deisgned glass low-rises and skyscrapers.


----------

